# Enneagram instinctual stackings and writing styles.



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

I found this on the Enneagram institute discussion board and thought I'd repost here. I found the topic very interesting since I'm into writing.
For those who know their stacking, how well do you relate to your description? Would you add anything else? Also it would be fun to discuss our favorite authors and their writing styles. (maybe find samples) Out of the stacking descriptions, which one describes your favorite style of writing to read?
(The Enneagram Institute Discussion Board - Stacking and the Written Word)

_sp/soc: The most straightfoward in language, with relatively little trills and embellishments. Points made directly and from personal experience. Business-like. Clear. Cynical. Lacking in internal experience compared to other stackings. 

sp/sx: Comes out as somewhat heavy and gloomy, or cool and detached. Often gives out a suffocating and insular vibe, as if their internal world is wrapped around by an impermeable membrane. Strong sensory impressions designed to awake sexuality. Makes one want to linger on one or two lines forever.

soc/sp: Tangential. Lots of details and analysis. Very __in-their-head and intellectual, and lacks sensuality. Comes across as level-headed and unspontaneous, but also with personal warmth. Their written works often require a great deal of mental concentration from the readers.

soc/sx: The word "fantastical" comes to mind. Lots of virtuosity and trills, and often removed from the real world. One is whirled away by the dazzling fairies of their colorful imagination. Can be too rich in imagery for their own good. Sustained dramatic power due to their knowledge of interpersonal dynamics.

sx/sp: Intense, often a __stab-in-the-chest sensation, leaving me in tears without knowing why. Fantastical but much more concentrated in a few inner images. Can be abstract, animating dead objects into their field of contemplation. Embodiment of another human, thing, or idea is common in their writings.

sx/soc: My impression of their writing is "fire-and-ice", as if one is to experience the extremes of heat and coldness at the same time. Often abstract, spilling one inner vision after another like a dream-sequence. Seems particularly in touch with the core meaning of life and death._


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm so/sx but it's a really close call between so/sx and sx/so that it's hard to say.
Anyway, in serious creative writing I've been leaning towards the sx/so description. My poetry is intensely personal. I've been told I exaggerate a lot and like to show the full range of human emotion. I also like to show subtler emotions when I write but I bring them out in an intense way, while still being soft and subtle at the same time...it's hard to describe. I love to use symbolism and paint something beautiful with my words. But it's more focused than the so/sx description. I like to paint a lot of related images and let them flow into each other but come away with one meaningful message that sums up the poem and brings it all together.

As for writing styles I enjoy, I am in aw of what matches the description of sx/sp. I love when authors can make the most of their words and leave an intense impact on me with only a few very well chosen words.

I'll add more on this thread later.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

> sx/sp: Intense, often a stab-in-the-chest sensation, leaving me in tears without knowing why. Fantastical but much more concentrated in a few inner images. Can be abstract, animating dead objects into their field of contemplation. Embodiment of another human, thing, or idea is common in their writings.


Hehe, hmm. Yes, this actually fits, but it's too short! It would be even better with types to them. Cause I expand on things, doing the 9ish saga storytelling. 
I like this.


----------



## teacupslove (Nov 17, 2009)

sp/sx: Comes out as somewhat heavy and gloomy, or cool and detached. Often gives out a suffocating and insular vibe, as if their internal world is wrapped around by an impermeable membrane. Strong sensory impressions designed to awake sexuality. Makes one want to linger on one or two lines forever.

Mmm... yeah, I guess.

Haha.


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

Tucken said:


> Hehe, hmm. Yes, this actually fits, but it's too short! It would be even better with types to them. Cause I expand on things, doing the 9ish saga storytelling.
> I like this.


Definitely! I think there would be variations with each type. Feel free to elaborate or even share little writing samples if you feel inclined.


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

It would also be fun to type and quote favorite authors and poets or song writers.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

I adore this topic! thank you, Silverlined. 

I am still evalutating my instinctual variants, and funnily enough, they corrospond with the descriptions I think I can most relate my writing with. 



> sp/sx: Comes out as somewhat heavy and gloomy, or cool and detached. Often gives out a suffocating and insular vibe, as if their* internal world is wrapped around by an impermeable membrane*. Strong sensory impressions designed to *awake sexuality*. Makes one want to linger on one or two lines forever.
> 
> sx/sp: Intense, often a stab-in-the-chest sensation, leaving me in tears without knowing why. Fantastical but much more concentrated in a* few inner images*. Can be *abstract*, animating dead objects into their field of contemplation. *Embodiment of another human, thing, or idea is common in their writings.
> *
> sx/soc: My impression of their writing is "fire-and-ice", as if one is to experience the extremes of heat and coldness at the same time. *Often abstract, spilling one inner vision after another like a dream-sequence. Seems particularly in touch with the core meaning of life and death*


I only started creative writing/writing for myself, when I was 18. It doesn't come naturally to me, but having worked with a friend on a year long group project, I started to develop my own voice, and am getting more comfortable with self expression, thanks to writing.

It is usually rich with abstract symbols, extended metaphors and underpinning themes I develop as I go along. It's stream of consciousness, because it does not really come from my mind... it's more intuitive, emotive and image driven. I haven't written a plethora of 'dark' work, but I wouldn't be afraid to go there. I'm less inclined to write something from my perspective directly and to directly refer to a thought or emotion, i.e. "I feel sad, like a beached whale". I prefer to write in third person... and use images that demonstrate my thoughts and emotions (much like the sp/sx description) i.e. "...And yet, the sun still pines behind the shadows of the clouds.. "


I was thinking over this description_;

_


> _sx/sp: Intense, often a stab-in-the-chest sensation, leaving me in tears without knowing why. Fantastical but much more concentrated in a few inner images. Can be abstract, animating dead objects into their field of contemplation. Embodiment of another human, thing, or idea is common in their writings._


And I immediately thought of a poem by Stephen Crane, that for some reason, I just love;



> _In the Desert_
> 
> In the desert
> I saw a creature, naked, bestial,
> ...


His poems give me a sp/sx sx/sp vibe. And now that I think about it, I tend to prefer similarly 'intense' or 'evocative' poetry... with imagery or meaning I don't have to necessarily 'understand', but that which draws me in regardless. 

In other creative writing modes and mediums other than poetry... I believe I may marginally prefer the sx/so style. Although I do enjoy a lot of different styles mentioned in the descriptions in the OP. I like to expose myself to diverse author 'voices'. I enjoy all styles... as long as the author voice, is a strong one, the work is laden with themes, and it has 'harmony'/'unity' (delicate and effortless connection of every element of the work).


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

> sp/soc: The most straightfoward in language, with relatively little trills and embellishments. Points made directly and from personal experience. Business-like. Clear. Cynical. Lacking in internal experience compared to other stackings.





> _soc/sp: Tangential. Lots of details and analysis. Very __in-their-head and intellectual, and lacks sensuality. Comes across as level-headed and unspontaneous, but also with personal warmth. Their written works often require a great deal of mental concentration from the readers._





I want to say soc/sp, but I'm probably sp/soc.


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

silverlined said:


> _
> 
> sx/soc: My impression of their writing is "fire-and-ice", as if one is to experience the extremes of heat and coldness at the same time. Often abstract, spilling one inner vision after another like a dream-sequence. Seems particularly in touch with the core meaning of life and death._



I'm definatly sx/soc but I don't know if this matches my writing style. Although I would agree that there's a lot of ambiguity in how I write....many nuances that seem to go unnoticed by others.

This was probably reposted on the Enneagram Institute Board. Pretty sure it's originally from the enneagram ...info from the underground


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

silverlined said:


> sp/soc: *The most straightfoward in language, with relatively little trills and embellishments. Points made directly* and from personal experience. Business-like. Clear. Cynical. Lacking in internal experience compared to other stackings.
> 
> sp/sx: *Comes out as somewhat heavy and gloomy, or cool and detached. Often gives out a suffocating and insular vibe, as if their internal world is wrapped around by an impermeable membrane.* Strong sensory impressions designed to awake sexuality.* Makes one want to linger on one or two lines forever. *
> 
> sx/sp: *Intense, often a stab-in-the-chest sensation*, leaving me in tears without knowing why. Fantastical but *much more concentrated in a few inner images.* Can be abstract, animating dead objects into their field of contemplation. *Embodiment of another human, thing, or idea is common in their writings.*


Bolded is my writing. Prose, mind... I don't do poetry.

I've been told that when I want to or, sometimes, don't even try to, I can make a scary-strong emotional piece. The emotion comes off much better in short bursts. To me, it's more the sp/sx description, especially the last line. But at the same time, I don't use many metaphors or special bits... I'm no good at that kind of stuff. 

When I have to write longer pieces, it's... I'm not sure. None of these descriptions really fit. Needs something a little more generic. :tongue: What's the most common writing style, you think? Sp/soc?


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Neither of them sound like me, but I haven't decided between sp or soc with my sx.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

sx/sp, definitely. You just described my writing style nearly to a T. The exception like with Tucken I can ramble that way for awhile.


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

_sx/sp: *Intense, often a *__*stab-in-the-chest sensation*, leaving me in tears without knowing why. *Fantastical but much more concentrated in a few inner images. Can be abstract, animating dead objects into their field of contemplation. Embodiment of another human, thing, or idea is common in their writings.*

_Indeed.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 10, 2010)

_soc/sp: Tangential. Lots of details and analysis. Very in-their-head and intellectual, and lacks sensuality. Comes across as level-headed and unspontaneous, but also with personal warmth. Their written works often require a great deal of mental concentration from the readers._

Describes me very well. Regardless if it's the actual story or poem, or merely the notes of the idea I have which could turn into a piece of writing, I'm very descriptive and analytical, with detail upon detail and details about the details!


----------



## Chris Rolle (Oct 11, 2010)

silverlined said:


> sp/sx: Comes out as somewhat heavy and gloomy, or cool and detached. Often gives out a suffocating and insular vibe, as if their internal world is wrapped around by an impermeable membrane. Strong sensory impressions designed to awake sexuality. Makes one want to linger on one or two lines forever.
> 
> soc/sp: Tangential. Lots of details and analysis. Very [/I]_in-their-head and intellectual, and lacks sensuality. Comes across as level-headed and unspontaneous, but also with personal warmth. Their written works often require a great deal of mental concentration from the readers._


_


I think both examples apply to my writing style...but I will need more study to make an accurate and complete assessment._


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

> sp/sx: *Comes out as somewhat heavy and gloomy, or cool and detached. Often gives out a suffocating and insular vibe, as if their internal world is wrapped around by an impermeable membrane. *Strong sensory impressions designed to awake sexuality. Makes one want to linger on one or two lines forever.


I've always had the idea in my mind that I come off that way. 
Even in real life, I think..


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

screamofconscious said:


> I'm definatly sx/soc but I don't know if this matches my writing style. Although I would agree that there's a lot of ambiguity in how I write....many nuances that seem to go unnoticed by others.
> 
> This was probably reposted on the Enneagram Institute Board. Pretty sure it's originally from the enneagram ...info from the underground





Dammit, I hate necro bumping. **Shaking my fist at Chris** I feel like an ass because I've said things that I know now to be incorrect. 
It's sp/sx and that's my final answer.

It is so easy to get these things wrong. The instincts especially... we focus on these things and do these things so much that we're not even aware we're doing it.


----------



## Knappertsbuschianthropic (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm sp/so but I write more in the so/sp style...I don't play with writing my own literature. If I did formally write on a large scale it probably would be technical (nonfiction, informational), so maybe that should be my interpretation.


----------



## Le9acyMuse (Mar 12, 2010)

_soc/sx: The word "fantastical" comes to mind. Lots of virtuosity and trills, and often removed from the real world. One is whirled away by the dazzling fairies of their colorful imagination. Can be too rich in imagery for their own good. Sustained dramatic power due to their knowledge of interpersonal dynamics.

_I think that fits my style of writing well, BUT I wouldn't go overboard on associating color with the rich imagery as my writing can tend to be downright stark. Fantastical is a pleasing descriptor. I'm accustomed to attempting sx/sp elements, but I am more truly encompassing and fickle than concentrated in any one area. I find it difficult to produce such brilliant, intimate focus like they.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Sp/Soc doesn't describe my style very well. I have a lot of influences from Edgar Allen Poe in terms of form (though certainly not content!). Online I tend to write differently, more conversationally.

Soc/Sp gets it down pretty well, though.


----------

